

Why Twitter Needs Its Power Users: They Play Host to Newbies - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/29/why-twitter-needs-its-power-users-they-play-host-to-newbies/

======
somagrand
Twitter really needs to work on reliability so the newbies can use the service
without it going down.

~~~
berecruited
Very true... no matter what the power users do, they need Twitter to work!

